# Making Iroko look like Walnut



## wizer (28 Aug 2009)

Is this even worth investigating? I'd like to use some of the Corby Iroko for some shelving in the living room but not sure if I want the Iroko colour. Walnut would be lovely but then so would a Holtey plane. 

What would I use? A dye or stain? Is it likely to look like stained Iroko or can stained wood look ok?

Any help appreciated


----------



## Oryxdesign (29 Aug 2009)

I've got some dyes you can try if you like. I suspect Iroko wont take stains or dyes easily.

Si


----------



## wizer (29 Aug 2009)

yeh I thought it might be a bit oily. Are you about next week Si?


----------



## Max Power (29 Aug 2009)

Wizer I recently stained a set of Iroko gates with Morrels brown mahogany solvent based stain after wiping down with meths and encounted no problems so go ahead get staining


----------



## Oryxdesign (29 Aug 2009)

Yes I'm in the workshop most days, I think you've got my mobile so give me a ring to check.

Si


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Sep 2009)

There should be no problem getting your iroko the same colour as walnut, but it isn't going to _look_ like walnut.

Worth a bash with dyes, though.


----------



## wizer (8 Sep 2009)

Thanks Brad. As Si and I found out the other day, you are right. It just looks like dyed wood. I brought a couple of samples back to show the approval committee and she say no. So it'll just be plain Iroko with either Osmo or I might give Rustins PC a go.


----------



## Mooeee (9 Sep 2009)

Why don't you buy some walnut and be done with it :lol:


----------



## wizer (9 Sep 2009)

2 Reasons: 1. Because I have (literally) shed loads of Iroko and 2. I'm tight.


----------

